# Electric EG2 and Vonzipper Fishbowl



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

I've used EG2s for about 3 seasons now, so here's how they've been for me.

Honestly, the people that say they fog have that issue because it doesn't fit their face. All goggles will fog if they don't fit properly. Personally, I've never had problems with them fogging because they fit my face.

As far as what you can see, you do notice extra vision over smaller goggles lenses. It's not going to be a huge difference that will change you're riding, but it's nice to have that little bit of extra vision.

No experience with the fishbowls but I'm eager to try them as well next season.


----------



## collaboration (Aug 29, 2009)

i had no fogging issue on my eg2 last season


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

My wife and I use EG2's, and haven't had any fogging issues either. I have, however, noticed that the reflective coating on the lenses doesn't seem to be very... durable. My wife and I both wear EG2's, and the coating got scratched in multiple places on both of them just by snow flying from other skiers/boarders. It so far hasn't impacted visibility through the lenses, but it's a bit annoying.

We used to ride Oakleys and Smiths, neither of which had that kind of problem with their coatings.


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

My issue with the Eg2 is that it only fogs up on snowy or rainy days, (from the humidity I suppose). On clear days, nada.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i love my EG2's... no complaints whatsoever. great vision, no fogging, super comfortable..they are huge though, and the lenses scratch pretty easily


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

loved my eg2 .. no fogging here


----------



## Sflow25 (Jan 25, 2010)

Love my EG2s I've ridden them in every kind of condition and they have never fogged. They're so comfy and big you'll forget you're wearing them


----------

